# Shipwrght Journal, Conway Maritme Press



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

They released the following statement this morning:
http://www.conwaypublishing.com/?p=7177 
Bob


----------



## vmr (May 25, 2008)

Conway Have Great Books, And Model Shipwright Is A Great Publication, Edited By John Bowen Hope to see It Back, VMR.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

John Bowen has retired and they have no editor now. They advised me that the article I had written for the Shipwright 2014 is no longer required and I am free to submit it elsewhere. The company is under new management and they have announced that there will be changes. I will be surprised if it does reappear. I have been writing for them since the first few issues, forty years ago!
Bob


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

My first model plan to Model Shipwright was Hippolyte Bloch, a pusher tug in issue no.22, have been contributing ever since!


----------

